# Feeding pigs soaked corn??



## dustin2112

How many out there soak whole corn for their pigs? I am feeding 16% growers feed right now and have been since I bought them at 30lbs. I am going to try and feed them 50/50. I heard the wet corn is absorbed more, also I can save some money possibly feeding them less of the growers feed which cost 4.88-5.60 here in Missouri, while the corn is only 3.00 for 50lbs. thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## GeorgeK

I use dry whole kernal corn, but you will find some people swearing one way or the other. Soaking it, will initiate the germination process and the kernals will start to convert the starch into sugar, and probably will slightly increase the fat the pig puts on, as opposed to meat.


----------



## arnoldw

I feed soaked corn. I feed two 5 gallon buckets a day to 6 sows and as much bread as they want. I soak the corn for a day and rarely find any in there manuer. I tried soaking the corn longer and it didnt seem to help. I fill the buckets about 3/4 full of corn and top the bucket off with water. Im paying about $6 per hundred for corn and a backery gives me there bread that is not sold in the groucery stores. No cookies or cakes, all the bread is natural grain no perservatives and has a shorter shelf life. I pickup 2 pickup trucks a week. Arnold W


----------



## BobK

We feed soaked feed comprised of flour screenings (corn and/or flour), COB w/molasses, and soybean meal to jack up the protein. We feed twice a day and soak the feed mix in between each feeding. Its worked for us for about 20+ years. The flour screenings I can get for 3-5 cents per pound so that helps with the cost of feed. The pigs also get our kitchen and garden scraps depending on the type and quantity.


----------



## big rockpile

I fed mine Corn and Shorts soaked,plus Bread and extra Milk.But I used lots of Lard.

My neighbors bought a couple Hogs off me,said they had to put them on a diet before they butchered them.  :haha: 

big rockpile


----------



## Shazza

We buy whole grains...wheat, barley and corn..and crush them in our hammermill. Also get the day old bread from a bakery...but they dont give it away here. They also get all the house scaps...except for the stuff the goats like.


----------



## Guest

Soaked chopped corn is better. A lot of whole corn will pass on through so you have more waste. The more processed the corn is the better the pig will put on weight. It's the same with people. Cornmeal used for baking is more fattening then opening up a can of whole corn.


----------



## rickochet

Dustin,Although I'm new to this,I agree with R.H.Mine did well with the soaked cracked corn which they seem to prefer over whole.One days soaking was enough for me.Take care,Rick.


----------



## HerseyMI

If only to pay $6 per hundred on corn again! Cost to grind here is $9 per batch... not bad if you buy tons per batch but expensive for small quantities. Also whole grains do not count as bulk unless ground... so prices are based on per bag price!


----------



## CJBegins

Hersey, I was reading this and thinking what the heck am I doing.....then I noticed the date. 

Might still try feeding the soaked corn over ground corn/sbm.


----------



## Copperhead

Back in the winter, I fed the leftover deer corn to the pigs. I was really proud of myself for not having ANY corn in the poop -- until a week later I caught the small boar picking through a fresh turd to get the corn . . . 

Soaking is a good idea! (if you don't, they will)


----------



## BobbyB

I feed a corn/grain sorghum mix. I have an old 150 quart cooler that I fill with grain, then top with water and feed out of it for a week and refill. 

There is no whole corn passed in their droppings. I do feed a sow/pig supplement made by Purina with this to the gilts and boar pig I plan to breed this Winter for a more balanced diet.


----------



## ErikaMay

What is going on with people digging up old threads lately? ZOMBIES!


----------



## highlands

The beauty of the internet is threads never die. The information is gold and the conversations can continue over time. Just think. What you say here will be read by people in 1,000 years and they'll leave their comments too... 

Keep up the good discussions!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

ErikaMay said:


> What is going on with people digging up old threads lately? ZOMBIES!


I'm sorry, I guess I didn't realize there was a time limit.


----------



## Copperhead

At least future archeologists won't have to dig so hard


----------



## cshire

Makes me think of soaking corn in lime water to make hominy. 
The process makes riboflavin and amino acids more bio available from the corn, and the calcium from the lime balances the phosphorus in the corn.

Wonder if this would have any added nutritional value to the pigs over plain water soaking and would be worth the effort?


----------



## Mulegirl

ErikaMay said:


> What is going on with people digging up old threads lately? ZOMBIES!


It's because you have new pig owners like me and my husband--we do searches for information before posting a question here, which means that sometimes, if we find _some_ information but not all on an old thread, we revive the thread to get the rest. :happy2:

I'll have to post pictures of our two boys soon so you all can tell me if it's normal to have a calico Yorkshire/Hampshire cross . . .


----------



## Krooked_S

Just don't leave the corn soaking to long in the hot sun u get corn liqueur and your pigs get to stumbling around 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## WadeFisher

cshire said:


> Makes me think of soaking corn in lime water to make hominy.
> The process makes riboflavin and amino acids more bio available from the corn, and the calcium from the lime balances the phosphorus in the corn.
> 
> Wonder if this would have any added nutritional value to the pigs over plain water soaking and would be worth the effort?


I'm going to bring this Zombie alive again.... remember you have to 'double tap'!:bash:

I had this same thought while reading this tread. Any others have any input here?


----------



## Allen W

HerseyMI said:


> If only to pay $6 per hundred on corn again! Cost to grind here is $9 per batch... not bad if you buy tons per batch but expensive for small quantities. Also whole grains do not count as bulk unless ground... so prices are based on per bag price!


I think we'll see it this year, there will be some casualties when we do.


----------



## r&bfarms

cshire said:


> Makes me think of soaking corn in lime water to make hominy.
> The process makes riboflavin and amino acids more bio available from the corn, and the calcium from the lime balances the phosphorus in the corn.
> 
> Wonder if this would have any added nutritional value to the pigs over plain water soaking and would be worth the effort?



Ok my question is will lime water make them gain weight? We slop our pig feed not so much corn??


----------



## motdaugrnds

..........ummmm..........I've been reading in numerous places that feeding corn to any animal is not that healthy. Just shows you can read anything on the net.


----------



## Zimobog

I'm thinking of trying the soaked corn method. Cracked corn here is just a little cheaper than local barely and about half of what commercial feed is. Unfortunately Alaska never really developed its own mills.


----------



## simi-steading

How about soaking Pork Maker before feeding since you seem to get more waste from pork maker than you do soaked cracked corn?

Thanks for digging up an old thread again.....


----------



## Zimobog

I have a young goat go around the hog pens so even that don't get wasted! Wait... I made that sound like I have some control of that goat.:facepalm:


----------



## oregon woodsmok

I have seen more than one study that proves that pigs make more efficient use of soaked feed. So, yes, proved by science: soak feed for pigs for more gain for less $

I've never used whole corn, but I've fed rolled corn (part of dry COB). Pour boiling water over the feed in a bucket and cover with a cloth and feed when cool. I always do each meal separately. I'm afraid of mold if feed sits wet. Pigs cost too much to have one die of belly ache from molded feed.


----------

